
Sweden's 100 explosions this year: what's going on? - pionerkotik
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-50339977
======
m712
If people just keep flagging comments that they don't agree with, we will
never be able to have a proper discussion about this. Holding a different/non-
PC opinion should not be grounds for killing a post. Win with words, not with
moderation.

EDIT: The post is also gone from the front page. Upsetting.

~~~
okusername
Isn't it completely off topic for this board though? On reddit I'd agree with
you.

~~~
m712
Non-technology threads show up on the frontpage every day.

------
jordanbeiber
I’ve had many talks to people about this situation and in short I see this as
young people not having been fostered by the society. There are so many
aspects to it, but there are no easy meme-solutions to this one:

It’s really interesting to read and hear about the success of the cease-
fire/GVI method developed in the US and led by David Kennedy. This work have
started in Sweden as well, but you need a 7-10 year horizon here:

[https://youtu.be/wu00H7eeWVM](https://youtu.be/wu00H7eeWVM)

Conceptually it’s a bit like parenting actually, which only makes sense.

For it to be effective it will require cooperation between several instances -
police, social services, school and others that might touch/interface with
these kids.

It needs to be worked agile (not Agile), if you nerds know what I mean!

Second - city planning. These areas will have to be bulldozed down and rebuilt
IMO. People need to be able to put pride and feel connected to where they
live. Young men tend to really easily access “don’t give a shit”-mode. I know
from experience... A part of this generation is probably lost already and we
need to keep a 20 year lookout.

Or we can just whine about wanting 16yo kids be sent to 10 year in prison and
spread memes on facebook.

~~~
sebcat
> These areas will have to be bulldozed down and rebuilt IMO

They did that in the 60s-70s with a part of Malmö, an area called Lugnet. That
area was improved because of the gentrification that followed. The people who
used to live in Lugnet (mostly working class) moved out to newly built areas
further out from the city center (Rosengård for example). Those areas are
problematic today.

~~~
jordanbeiber
Sure, but this is not what I’d like to see though.

The “newly built” areas that you refer to are probably not something to be
proud of, right?

I’ve only been to Rosengard twice, and it felt just as awful as the old
projects outside stockholm.

This is going to cost a lot of money/resources to fix and I’d rather we spend
money fixing the bugs in our society than build prisons and lock people up for
decades. In the end the latter will not fix the underlying issues and instead
work to segregate and compound issues further.

------
jstewartmobile
" _Swedish police do not record or release the ethnicity of suspects or
convicted criminals_ "

This why fewer and fewer people trust officialdom. Always redact, redact,
redact! Whether it's CIA cables, air bags, or upticks in violence--the powers
that be refuse to put the facts on the table and trust people to make the
right decisions.

If a guy kills some people, and is convicted by a jury, I think the public has
a right to know who he is, where he came from, why he did it, etc. without
having that intermediated by armchair-sociologist bureaucrat.

------
xornox
There is some critical difference between Sweden and Finland or Sweden and
Norway.

In my opinion, immigration is Ok, but it must be managed and incoming people
must be integrated - basically they need work. Nothing else.

If young men are living without work and without hope, this and much worse is
a result.

~~~
sol_invictus
quite a harsh oversimplification of what is going on

~~~
xornox
How it is an oversimplification? What else is going on? This sounds like a
small scale tribal war. In history, when ever there has been too many idle
young men, violence has been a result.

------
tontonius
How come organized criminals use bombs in Sweden but rarely anywhere else? IMO
bombs are more like the M.O of terrorists. If a gang wanted to scare or take
out a rival, there must be more efficient ways. A bomb not only draws unwanted
attention from the public and authorities, you also run the risk of hurting
the wrong people.

(Edit: Am a Swede, and live nearby the Linköping bomb site that hurt 25 this
June..)

~~~
tobbe2064
It is my understanding that explosives where popularized after an influx of
hand grenades from Serbia. Until rather recently these have been categorized
as dangerous materials rather then weapons so it didn't carry the same risks
being caught with them as with handguns.

My uneducated guess as to why the violence is that is has become
decentralized. We had a fairly long period with stable power structures in the
Swedish underground, there where a few biker gangs that had a few rare and
violent bouts bouts but they where infrequent.

Today we have a large number of loosely organized criminals that act
independently, fighting over much smaller turfs.

In some sense this might very well be because the old criminal organizations,
populated mostly by right leaning criminals, have failed to integrate
potential recruits from different ethnic backgrounds.

~~~
loopz
So, even criminals are now either left or right leaning?

Sweden has a problem with freedom of speech, PC and political elite, that fail
to acknowledge the consequences of their policies.

------
KhoomeiK
"This is a serious situation, but most people shouldn't be worried, because
they are not going to be affected."

What a terrible statement. Most "situations" don't affect most people. The
fact that your chances of dying from pancreatic cancer are pretty low doesn't
mean you shouldn't be taking steps to reduce your sugar intake and whatnot.

~~~
adrianN
You should worry proportionally to the actual risk. Most people don't worry
day-to-day about pancreatic cancer (it's also unrelated to sugar intake
afaik).

------
jstewartmobile
When data is kept secret, but interpretations are given freely, I think it
would be prudent to reject those interpretations.

------
lumberingjack
To all the share blue people who flagged this story the real adults are trying
to have a conversation about how to fix this if it ever comes to our country
stop ending conversations online by flagging stuff

------
yeahforsureman
Wow, would've never thought Snabba Cash was this close to real Sweden...

------
testmasterflex
The situation is terrible. From what I’ve understood from reading the news
past year is that the police has lost control over Malmö (Sweden’s third
largest city that got hit with the most immigrant applications) to organised
criminals and the inhabitants who can afford it are moving away quickly.

The right-wing party Sverigedemokraterna is hence growing stronger while the
current ruling socialist party Socialdemokraterna is losing voters inversely
as a result.

[https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinionsunders%C3%B6kningar_in...](https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinionsunders%C3%B6kningar_inf%C3%B6r_riksdagsvalet_i_Sverige_2022)

~~~
nabla9
Malmö is called the most dangerous city in the Nordic countries. In last few
years it has had murder rate close to New York.

New York has had lowest murder rate in 50 years and it's considered safe city.
According to a 2015 ranking of 50 cities by The Economist, New York was the
10th overall safest major city in the world, as well as the 28th safest in
personal safety[1]. I suppose many New Yorkers can sympathize with people
Malmö because they know what it's to live in constant fear when the police has
lost the control.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_New_York_City](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_New_York_City)

~~~
pandaman
Crime in large cities is not evenly distributed. You can leave your car
unlocked in one neighborhood and you will regret stopping at the light with an
open window in another. Malmo's population is only 300K according to Wiki.
It's smaller than the smallest borough of the NYC. I imagine its residents do
not enjoy nearly as much insulation from the crime areas as Newyorkers do.

------
lumberingjack
Oh now we're going to start talking about violence and immigration 10 years
too late the country is lost

------
bgravinz
"This is fine" is going on.

~~~
nkozyra
That's a very bad faith read.

